# getting induced tomorrow with my "unfavourable" cervix- what to expect?



## irishMARY

hiya,

am 40 + 10 days and so time for me to get induced as this baby doesnt seem to want to come of its own accord.

my cervix is apparently very unfavourable, long, not effaced and completely closed... so the plan is to give me the vaginal prostaglandin gels which will hopefully get the cervix to soften and dilate so thngs can get moving and they can break my waters.

any other mums out there been in same situation can tell me how things went for them? is it generally a really slow process cos i am not dilated yet or how did you find it?

thanks a million!


----------



## aliss

I went through this. It was a very slow process and quite unpleasant. In hindsight, I wish I had had continuous daily monitoring until +14, etc... rather than try and induce when unfavourable. I recommend reading up on the "Bishop's Score". I'll be honest- inducing when unfavourable means you are more likely to end up with an assisted delivery or C-section, so hope for the best but prepare for the worst. I did have a vaginal delivery in the end thank goodness, but I do wish I had held off. Just being honest!


----------



## nov_mum

I was induced at 35+2 with an unfavourable cervix. I had a foley catheter inserted in to the uterus for the first 24 hrs with the hope it would help and get me to 3cms. I got to 1cm which was positive considering. I then had gels at 10pm and then again at 9am the next day. I had my baby by 4.16pm. I only felt tightenings around 11am the day baby was born and labour got established after lunch. I only had a two and 3/4 hrs labour (active labour) so it was quick once it got going. I think its normal to have two rounds of gels for an unfavourable cervix. I have had two inductions since - at 38 weeks but was already softening and effacing. My last induction at 36+6 I don't think it was overly favourable. I got two rounds of gels then too, one at 3am and then again at 9am, membrances ruptured at 4pm and baby delivered at 8.30pm.


----------



## irishMARY

thanks for replies. was totally stressing out but at the end of the day i dont have any choice to let it go any longer, so got to just try and go with the flow... hoping all goes well and i wont need a csection...


----------



## modo

I was induced at 39 weeks with an unfavourable cervix for my sons birth. I ended up with a c/s. I was allowed much time though


----------



## amjon

I was induced at 27 weeks (so obviously had a very unfavorable cervix). They told me it would probably take awhile for anything to happen. I had 2 12 hour+ rounds of Cervadil that did NOTHING. I then started Cytotec pills inserted and after a few of those got to fingertip dilated. They then put the seaweed rods (Lam...???) in and that got me to 2cm after 12 hours. Then they made a paste with Cytotec and put that on my cervix and expected it to be awhile (told me they would be back in 12 hours to check my progress). I delivered 2 hours after they applied the paste (with no Pitocin). In all I was in the hospital 4 days (went home a few hours after delivery).


----------



## HollySSmith

I've never had it done, but my sister has. She went overdue for all three of her sons, and with all three she had to have cervadil. Well let me tell you, to this day people joke about her 'labour' and deliveries. 
Baby #1 - total time (including delivery) was around 2 hrs
Baby #2 - total time was 1.5 hrs
Baby #3 - 45 min! Yeah from the time they inserted it to actual delivery!
She would tell the nurses she was ready and they would laugh at her, finally after being adamant they checked and the baby was crowning! O_O Last baby was 10lbs too! She never dialated or effected on her own, but needed a little kick start to get things going. She did tear from each delivery though, not surprising as her body was probably wondering WTF?


----------

